# Stocking list



## Follow It Home (Feb 26, 2007)

Hello everyone these are just the options I am looking at for my 30 gallon, 24x12x18 Bow Front tank. I was just wondering what you guys would do with it...like how you would stock with these options. I really dont like pushing the limits on my tank so that is a factor too. I realize im asking alot but thank you to anyone who will participate 

4 or 8 Swordtails (1 male/3 female) or (2 male/6 female)
1 Angelfish
3 or 4 Bleeding Heart Tetras
3 or 4 Corydoras of a small variety
2 Blue Rams
4 or 5 Harl. Rasboras
3 or 4 Rummy nose tetras

Again its just a mock up list of fish I like. And I appreciate anyones participation. Also if you know of any other fish im am open to anything. TIA


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Ditch the swordtails off your list. They will need much more swimming space than a 2-footer. Pick only one tetra species: either rummy-nose or bleeding heart which in this case, I prefer the latter and increase the number to 8. I'd go with 6 small cories with pandas being the first to come to mind.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

Lupin said:


> Ditch the swordtails off your list. They will need much more swimming space than a 2-footer. Pick only one tetra species: either rummy-nose or bleeding heart which in this case, I prefer the latter and increase the number to 8. I'd go with 6 small cories with pandas being the first to come to mind.


Ditto!

Also, 30g is really too small for an angelfish. They need a tall tank, MINUMUM 18".


----------



## Follow It Home (Feb 26, 2007)

I like bleeding hearts alot, so im glad they can go in. Can tiger barbs go in with bleeding hearts. I thought aobut just having two decent sized shoals of those 2 species. Maybe a small group of corys too.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Follow It Home said:


> Can tiger barbs go in with bleeding hearts.


Nope. The chance of nipping is still there. Choose harlequin rasboras instead.


----------



## Follow It Home (Feb 26, 2007)

Allll righty. Are the corys ok? I saw some peppered corys at the LFS today and decided I have to have them . hopefully in this tank, but I am determined I will put them in a tank of there own if need be


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

I would say the cories should be fine. They like their own company. 6 is a great number.


----------



## Follow It Home (Feb 26, 2007)

Would 6 corys and 6 or 7 bleeding hearts be too much?


----------



## beetlebz (Aug 2, 2007)

naw, i wouldnt think so, im sure one of the experienced folks could correct me if im wrong but id throw the blue rams in there too


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Follow It Home said:


> Would 6 corys and 6 or 7 bleeding hearts be too much?


Nope. They occupy different levels.


----------

